# Simparica trio



## farschie (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi. Took kaya to the first vet appt yesterday. The vet recommended simparica trio for heartworm fleas and ticks. The breeder said to be careful to over medicate hav puppies. Any thoughts? We do have a lake house where kaya will encounter a target deer and other woodland animals visit. Otherwise she will mostly be a house dog but this exposure it concern. Also it’s not time for rabies yet but what advice do you have. The breeder said first shot booster and then no more to do titers. Thanks!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Personally, I like to have separate medicine for heartworm and flea and tick. This way I can give them at different times of the month and I am not giving so much at one time. If she ever had a reaction to one or the other I would know that too. My advice for rabies is to make sure it is given separately from other vaccines. I think different states have different rules and some may not allow titers for that. Your vet should know what is allowed in your state.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I do not use flea tick meds. I believe in the following thread a dog was having some bad reactions to Simparica.

https://www.havaneseforum.com/10-he...et-rant-wants-give-vaccinations-annually.html


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> I do not use flea tick meds. I believe in the following thread a dog was having some bad reactions to Simparica.
> 
> https://www.havaneseforum.com/10-he...et-rant-wants-give-vaccinations-annually.html


I read the thread again. This dog also had a Proheart injection so not sure which caused issues.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would not use Simparica. As far as Rabies is concerned, while I would LOVE to only titer after the first two shots, it isn’t legal yet unless you are in MD as far as I know. Check with your state. Most states still require dogs to be boostered at least every 3 years unless there is a medical reason not to. I have one dog who has a medical waiver that allows him NOT to have Rabies (or any other vaccines) after he had a life-threatening reaction to his last rabies vaccine, many years ago now. He gets titered for Rabies. My other dogs are tited for Parvo and Distemper, but they do, alas, have to be vaccinated for Rabies, as required by law in my state, which means every 3 years.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I am afraid of Simparica because there have been reports of seizures and other adverse effects. Even the tv advertisements for Simparica issues warning about the side effects. My vet offers it too but I refuse to try it. I agree with using separate medications.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I was just at the vet today to pick-up Nexgard and Interceptor Plus. We have a lot of deers and wild life around us. Like Molly mentioned...I also like separate medications given a few days apart. They have been receiving both medications for several years now.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We had experience with a new, multi-purpose treatment years ago. Keeper had every symptom listed, except for seizures, and death. We shoved food down his throat for maybe a year, and he finally was able to stand steady enough to eat, after that.

We don't have to see anything further than a sign in a Vet's office about some new, multi-purpose treatment, to know to avoid it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> We had experience with a new, multi-purpose treatment years ago. Keeper had every symptom listed, except for seizures, and death. We shoved food down his throat for maybe a year, and he finally was able to stand steady enough to eat, after that.
> 
> We don't have to see anything further than a sign in a Vet's office about some new, multi-purpose treatment, to know to avoid it.


I agree. Experiment on other people's dogs. I want OLD tried-and-true drugs!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

When Trifexis(another all in one drug) came out, 3 of my neighbors with small breed dogs started having seizures and died very quickly. The vet insisted that it was not the Trifexis. None of them were very old or had a history of seizures.
I will stick to what I have used without issues for 30 years.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tere said:


> When Trifexis(another all in one drug) came out, 3 of my neighbors with small breed dogs started having seizures and died very quickly. The vet insisted that it was not the Trifexis. None of them were very old or had a history of seizures.
> I will stick to what I have used without issues for 30 years.


I use flea, tick and heartworm meds sparingly, and they would never line up, so using a drug where they are all glommed into one wouldn't work for me, even if I trusted giving it that way. And other wormers I don't give at all unless they show a NEED to be wormed.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

farschie said:


> We do have a lake house where kaya will encounter a target deer and other woodland animals visit.


We are in a wildlife infested area. What we do is treat the outside, rather than our beasties. There are lawn services that have organic tick and mosquito sprays for your lawn. Then we try to control the mice population. They are the carriers too. Between the two, after a couple of years our old house was pretty clear of the bugaboos. I didn't have to do any tick&flea treatments.

I also didn't to the heartworm pills because they always tested negative.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> We are in a wildlife infested area. What we do is treat the outside, rather than our beasties. There are lawn services that have organic tick and mosquito sprays for your lawn. Then we try to control the mice population. They are the carriers too. Between the two, after a couple of years our old house was pretty clear of the bugaboos. I didn't have to do any tick&flea treatments.
> 
> I also didn't to the heartworm pills because they always tested negative.


I treat for heartworm every 6 weeks during the warm weather, so they get about 4 pills per year. The reason I feel I need to do that is because of the huge number of rescue fogs brought up from the south WITH heartworm. Mosquitos feast on them before they are treated, and then can pass it to local dogs.

We keep brush and tall grass WELL away from the fenced dog yard, which is also far away from the stone walls on our property. As you said, mice are really an even bigger vector than deer, so controlling mice is a bigger part of the puzzle than deer. By keeping the dog yard short and clean, we have almost no problem with fleas or ticks at home. (We have had NO problem with fleas since our indoor/outdoor cat died of old age)

I do does them with Advantix II before vacations where we may be hiking in tall grass or on narrow trails in the woods, and even then, they get thorough "tick checks" (as do we) after every hike.


----------

